# Chicago Style Hot Giardiniera



## Braz (Jul 28, 2018)

The garden is giving up some of its goodness so I decided to make some giardiniera. I like to have this on hand because it is so good on beef sammys, in scrambled eggs, on a hot dog or a brat or just alone as a crunchy snack. I also toss some in el-cheapo ramen soup for a quick lunch. I like mine spicy-hot. It lends itself easily to your own creativity and you can use any number of vegies depending on what you want or have to work with. I never make it quite the same each time. I like the vegies diced but you can chop the pieces however large you like. 

Getting ready to inflict some butchery on a bunch of vegies.







All chopped up and in the brine for overnight.





Jarred with the vinegar/oil dressing and ready to go in the refer for at least two days but longer is better. It should last a good long time in the refer. I have never had any go bad but I can't actually give a "safe time."





Here's a recipe but I encourage you to be creative and make it your own.

12 Serrano peppers, Sliced with seeds (any hot pepper or combo is OK depending on your desired level of heat)
1 Zucchini, diced
1 Green bell pepper, diced
1 Red bell pepper, diced
2 Carrots, diced
2 Celery ribs, diced
1 onion, diced
1 fennel bulb, diced
1 cauliflower head, cut into florets
Put in a non-reactive container and cover with a brine mixed at a ratio of 1/4 cup kosher salt to 1 quart water. Brine over night or longer.

Next day drain the vegies. You can rinse them to lessen the salt content. I don't.
Then mix the dressing.
3 to 6 garlic cloves (to taste), minced
1/2 cup olives, chopped
2 1/2 tsp oregano
1/2 tsp celery seed
1/2 to 1 tsp red pepper flakes (for more heat)
1/2 tsp coarse ground pepper (or 1 tsp whole pepper corns)
1/2 tsp mustard seed (optional)
1 1/2 cup vinegar (I use half cider and half white)
1 1/2 cup olive or canola oil (olive oil adds a little flavor but can turn cloudy when refrigerated)
Add everything to a large bowl and whisk to combine.

Fill jars with the vegies and cover with the dressing. Refrigerate.


----------



## MeatSkull (Jul 28, 2018)

Never made it with oil just lactofermented, Looks great!


----------



## dls1 (Jul 28, 2018)

Looks good, Braz, and well worth a like.

I've been making my own giardiniera for years, though it's been a while. I looked at the recipe I put together a long time ago, and like yours, it has about 20 ingredients. Mine differs a little from yours in some of the ingredients, as well as the procedure but it's very similar. It's great stuff to have on hand in the refrigerator for many different uses.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 28, 2018)

Looks fantastic!

Now, do you have a good recipe for Chicago-style Italian Beef??

For those not familiar, giardiniera is one of the condiments often served with Italian Beef.

I grew up six blocks from Johnnies Italian Beef, in a suburb outside of Chicago. My parents have been gone for thirteen years, so it's been that long since I've been to that area and therefore that long since I've had real Italian Beef. In desperation to get my "fix" I've mail-ordered a few times, but Al's just isn't the same, and Johnnies doesn't do mail order.


----------



## Braz (Jul 28, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> Now, do you have a good recipe for Chicago-style Italian Beef??


I use this recipe from the Amazingribs site. I don't know how close it is to the renowned Chicago places but it's pretty good.
https://amazingribs.com/tested-recipes/beef-and-bison-recipes/chicago-italian-beef-sandwich-recipe


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks for the link! I've used that recipe and it does indeed get about as close as I've been able to get.

I still think that there are two things missing. First is the balance of real garlic to garlic powder, and also the amount and type of spices used. Some recipes use just oregano, although they never specify the type of oregano to use. Others use "Italian seasoning," but that can be just about anything.

The other thing is the cooking technique. This recipe call for roasting, catching the juices, and then adding beef bullion. However, after years of scouring the Internet I found this video that was a TV station's overview of my favorite place. I've queued it up to start playing where they show a very rare kitchen shot where they show the beef cooking. As you can see, it is more definitely not being roasted, but instead is braised:



So, I keep looking. However, reading this thread and looking again at the link you provided, maybe it's time to try it again.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2018)

Awesome!!!
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 7, 2021)

I missed this the first time around but just came across it doing some research. Pretty impressively covered and the recipe sounds good. Thanks for sharing...JJ


----------

